# FLRM - letter to prove cohab but we dont stay with Relative or friends?



## xbel (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi All...

I'm applying extension to my first 30 months spouse visa


there's this item on the Checklist says:-
*
"A letter from relative(s) or friend(s) confirming I or my partner lived with them for some or all of the 2-year period"
*

my British husband owned the flat and we are staying there by ourselves, no relatives or friends stayed with us, only one or two nights sleep over occasionally

Do i still need to provide this doc? Would it affect my application if i don't? Do i need to substitute this with other docs/evidence?

thanks ....


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I am sure this only applies if you actually lived with relatives or friends! Is that the online form? The paper form did not have that when we applied last a November.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Whatshouldwedo is correct. You only need a letter if you lived with a relative or friend at a home that they owned. If you are living in a home owned by your spouse and/or you, no letter is needed.


----------



## johannalouise (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree that I think it's only necessary if you actually lived with relatives or friends.

I found the same confusion when applying for FLR(M) with the online form - I couldn't submit the application without ticking the checklist to say I was bringing documents that weren't even relevant to my application! 
It's misleading, but you don't need that specific document for your application. 
(In our case it was 2 years worth of official correspondence when we were doing fiance - FLR(M))


----------



## Bosna (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi can somebody tell me what documents you need in regards to this ? Staying with family .. please


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Bosna said:


> Hi can somebody tell me what documents you need in regards to this ? Staying with family .. please


If parents you need a Letter of approval from them, if they are owners, a Land registry Record or Title deed and Council Tax Bill. If they are tenants the Landlord must give written consent.

If you are too stay with some other Family members not only do you need the above
it is advisable to provide a Property Inspection.


----------

